# Is the water clear at the Pass?



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know what the water looks like. I know that east bay is muddy but how about the pass.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

pretty nasty


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i was going across 3 mile sat. morning and the MUD water coming out of texar was unreal. it was headed west with the out going tide.


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

I know that Perdido bay is still orange/ red colored, due to rain, run off, red-tide whatever- in and around the Perdido Key area. The intercostal in this area is still crimson colored as well. I cannot determine if it's cleared up much at all over the past 10 days or so. Like you, Id like to know about water quality around the pass area, if anyone could give an update. Thanks in advance.


----------



## m.k.miller (Oct 2, 2007)

We were redfishing the other night and the pass still didn't look that good. Water looked still muddy. Hopefully the water will clean up soon.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Water is a little murky, BUT ONCE THE CURRENT MOVES, BAM!!


----------

